# Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Festival



## Mathew

*Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Festival*
*May 13th & 14th, 2011*
*Topwater Grill - San Leon, Texas*
*www.tailsandtunes.com*​


----------



## C.Hern5972

Matt, I will be there this year for sure...


----------



## TRICKEDOUT

HOME PORT , COUNT ME IN.:texasflag


----------



## Camilla1

Anybody have any recomendations for a vacation house rental for 4 couples as close as possible to Topwater Grill?

SE


----------



## C.Hern5972

i believe there are some hotels/motles on the way in town


----------



## Mathew

Camilla1 said:


> Anybody have any recomendations for a vacation house rental for 4 couples as close as possible to Topwater Grill?
> 
> SE


Check on www.vrbo.com

There are plenty of hotels in the area. Kemah is 8-9 miles away.


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

Matt,
Count us in!!!!!!!!!!
Team Top Water Drifters


----------



## McIII

*I'm All In*

Count me in. What is the entry fee per team?


----------



## j wadd

let me know if there is anything our tackle store can do to help with the tourney. promos etc....


----------



## Mathew

j wadd said:


> let me know if there is anything our tackle store can do to help with the tourney. promos etc....


Fantastic!


----------



## Guest

Why did they move the tournament from Port O'Connor?


----------



## Bubbaette

Darn -- conflicts with Babes on the Bay in Rockport.


----------



## porkchoplc

Any idea how much team entry is? Also, will this be the place where updates will be posted? Tried to find the group on facebook but no dice.


----------



## porkchoplc

Nevermind...just joined.


----------



## DoublePlay

Will it still be in POC this summer too? We have a great time at that tourney.
DP


----------



## j wadd

glad to see alot of the redfish tourneys are moving further up the coast to help all the teams up here out. we always drive down the coast to fish so lets see if the down south anglers wil show the same respect to us and come up here


----------



## Mathew

Registration information is now available at www.tailsandtunes.com .

*Register before March 1st, and receive* *$100.00 off*.

You can also register at the Holder Fishing Show. We're in booth 608/610.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Mathew

*:cop: Law Enforcement, Firefighters, and Military receive $100 off Tournament Entry!* _(Must show ID at check-in)_​


----------



## Mathew

Tails & Tunes promo code from Hookset Marine Gear!!

Hookset Marine Gear has been a friend and supporting sponsor of Tails & Tunes since our first event and is on board once again this year. From March 1, 2011 through May 15, 2011, shop at www.hooksetgear.com and use promo code *TNT1010* at checkout for *10% off* your entire order. Additionally, Hookset will donate 10% of your order total to Tails & Tunes for our event beneficiaries, 100 Club of Houston and Military Moms and Wives of Brazoria County. Hookset offers their own line of high end, lifetime wade fishing gear, including wading belts, stringers and wading boxes. They also carry premium rods, coolers, tackle, watches and apparel. Check them out at www.hooksetgear.com. We'd like to thank Hookset once again for their support!

www.hooksetgear.com
Promo Code TNT1010
10% off + 10% to Tails & Tunes


----------



## TATE8131

I have a pier and boat lift on the north shore of san leon. If someone is interested in renting it for the tournament. You can move in on Thursday and be out by sunday after noon with a place to park your trailer.

Capt. Greg Tate 
281-910-0690


----------



## Mathew

Concert passes are now available at: Topwater Grill~San Leon, Marburgers Sporting Goods~Seabrook, and on-line at www.tailsandtunes.com

Passes are good for both days. *$10.00* in advance, *$20.00* at the gate.


----------



## Mathew

Tails & Tunes is having a warm-up party at the Topwater Grill in San Leon tomorrow from 2-5. Music, cold beverages, washer tournament, etc... All are welcome.​


----------



## Mathew

Three weeks out. Get your entries in!


----------



## Mathew

Registered Teams will automatically be entered to win a guided fishing trip with *Bay Flats Lodge*. The trip will consist of TWO days of fishing, and TWO nights lodging for FOUR people. All meals will be provided. 
Capt. Chris Martin, and wife Deb Martin, have a great lodge, guides, food, and will put you on the fish! Visit them at: www.bayflatslodge.com


----------



## C.Hern5972

Team Tres Compadres is in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mathew

We have 101 registered teams. There's still room for more. We'll take registration until May 13th.


----------



## TroutHunter1

Best of luck to all the competition at Tails n Tunes this year! I will be there for sure! Good times, Good tunes, Tight lines everybody!


----------



## Mathew

Registration closes at 7:00pm tonight. Come by the Topwater Grill, in San Leon, and register.

Matt


----------



## InfamousJ

free beer


----------



## Mathew

Congratulations to all the Tournament Entrants & Winners. It was a rough day out there, but ya'll managed to bring in some nice stringers. Thanks again for participating! We hope ya'll come back next year to defend your titles.

Open:
 1st place - Pluggin Deep 25.26 lbs
 2nd place - Team Motorboat 19.25 lbs
 3rd place - Tight Lines 19.02 lbs
 4th place - Miller #3 18.66 lbs
 5th place - Poles & Holes 16.85 lbs

Artificial:
 1st place - Fish West End 22.94 lbs
 2nd place - Team Tuna/saltwater Assault 21.82 lbs
 3rd place - Hookset Marine 20.43 lbs
 4th place - Team Weldon 19.93 lbs
 5th place - 2nd to None 17.50 lbs


----------



## WestEndAngler

We'll be back to defend the title


----------

